

Durandal - Single Page Apps Done Right - pbburrell
http://durandaljs.com/

======
sendtopms
I am evaluating AngularJS with SEO in perspective. SEO is pain thingy with
Angular and it needs special focused code or heavy lifting. I am not sure
Durandal solves that issue. Senthil, <http://mocdoc.in>

